# Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year 2009!



## Thomas McMillan (23 Dec 2008)

Hey guys, just wanted to say a Merry Christmas to you all! It's been a fine year of aquascaping and couldn't have spent it with a better bunch of people.


----------



## GreenNeedle (23 Dec 2008)

here, here....hiccup


----------



## steve2tanks (23 Dec 2008)

Yep merry xmas everyone,hope santa fetches you something for your tanks


----------



## Goodygumdrops (24 Dec 2008)

How sad are we?All our 'normal' presents,and all we want is another bag of substrate or a fish or two!!

MERRY XMAS everyone!!


----------



## Ed Seeley (24 Dec 2008)

Merry Christmas everyone!  And a prosperous New Year.


----------



## aaronnorth (24 Dec 2008)

Merry Christmas


----------



## scottturnbull (24 Dec 2008)

All the best, ukaps.


----------



## Nick16 (24 Dec 2008)

merry xmas, hope next year is even better for us all.    people think im nuts when i say i want something fish related for xmas!


----------



## Terry (24 Dec 2008)

Merry Xmas and a fishy New Year one and all.


----------



## Superman (25 Dec 2008)

Merry Christmas to all.
Santa dropped off some pressies last night and I've got my opti-white nano! Yipee!


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Dec 2008)

Bit late but hope you all had a great xmas, and wish you all a Happy New Year


----------



## Thomas McMillan (31 Dec 2008)

Happy New Year!


----------



## billy boy (31 Dec 2008)

Hope everyone has a good one when it comes.happy new year,hic


----------

